# About spinach



## V3rbs (Oct 27, 2021)

Hey!

Wanted to get some advice here, my budgies have recently taken a strong liking to spinach so i offer it daily in their diet. But wanted to just make sure if its ok to give daily, since i learned a while ago that giving fruit daily can affect their health negatively. 

Also it leaves a lot of green mess on their face that doesn't come off easily even after bathing. Can it be dangerous to them?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I think that I recall spinach having something to do with calcium absorption, so it was one of those things that you only do once a week or so.
There are plenty of other leafy greens that you can offer on a daily basis, including fresh herbs like Dill, Parsley and Cilantro.

Not to mention lettuces like Romaine and such.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The issue with spinach is that it is high in calcium which is fine but also oxalic acid, the oxalic acid binds to the calcium and therefore prevents the calcium from being absorbed in the GI tract. I would not feed it daily, try some other dark green veggies, kale, swiss chard, romaine, broccoli, mustard greens.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> The issue with spinach is that it is high in calcium which is fine but also oxalic acid, the oxalic acid binds to the calcium and therefore prevents the calcium from being absorbed in the GI tract. I would not feed it daily, try some other dark green veggies, kale, swiss chard, romaine, broccoli, mustard greens.


YEAH!
...yeah.
This.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Spinach and Parsley contain oxalic acid which binds to calcium, blocks the absorption of calcium and puts stress on the kidneys.

Too much oxalic acid can also cause poor blood clotting and convulsions in birds.

Other green leafy vegetables you can offer include:

Kale
chard
collard greens
fresh beet greens
fresh mustard greens
fresh turnip greens
endive* 
*Romaine
watercress
*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Literally the same list of greens we used to stock for a pet rabbit when we had one.


----------

